# Design programs.



## BAHUME (Mar 13, 2011)

New to this forum so I would like to say hello to everyone!. Now to my question...I'm looking to build a computer station/desk which will be built in to an existing space in one my bedrooms. Does anyone recommend a fairly inexpensive computer program that can help me design something. I do like to work with wood but my time and resources are limited so I don't need an expensive program that will be used only a couple times a year. Any inputs will be greatly appreciated. Thanks. 

Brian


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

You can try Google SketchUp. Its a cool program, I'm still playing around with it myself. Its a free download. I haven't seen everything it can do but you can get your idea drawn up pretty easily.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I tend to preffer 2D layout when I'm designing. I know a LOT of guys like google sketch but I really like adobe illustrator... Set ya back bout a grand and intended more for illustration, but works for me. A cheaper alternative would maybe be a program called drawing board... A watered down cheap autocad type program... I'm sure some 20+ will recomend google so I figured I'd be the odd ball...

~tom


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

For what it's worth, sketchup is just fine for 2d work as well. I prefer other things for 2d but most of them aren't free and sketchup is...


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been playing with Google but find I'm spending more time trying to figure out the program than I am working on the project.
I always seem to get back to DeltaCad. 2D with some irritating quirks but it works for me. I think it was around $40 downloaded. :smile:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Anything you get will have a learning curve, and SketchUp's is not trivial, but I still think it's a great tool, not ALL that hard to learn, gives great results, and you can't beat the price.


----------



## BAHUME (Mar 13, 2011)

*Design Programs*

Just wanted to say thank you for everyones imput. Going to mess around with some programs and see what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## blevy009 (Jun 15, 2021)

I’ve been using SketchUp Pro and find it very worthwhile, especially when it comes to modify a design. There is a pretty steep learning curve, but they have great tutorials.
2D with dimensions is so important to print plans, and it took me a while to figure out the setting to make this easy: 1) Camera/Orthogonal - perspective view has a vanishing point so always shows what’s behind, orthogonal makes it 2D, but you also need to use the Top, front, side views to get the third aces perpendicular to the page, ie true 2D. Combine that with placing dimensions on a named layer, and you’ve got the best of both worlds! Three dimensions to spin around and see how it looks and pieces fit together, and 2D w/dimensions for building.
And there are times when you need dimensions in 3D also, 2D programs cannot so it, but SketchUp can.

There is a free version, but since I use Pro, I cannot comment on which features it may or may not have, but here’s a link: Your question: Is Google SketchUp no longer free?


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

The software available has also changed dramatically in the past 10 years, so the original comments are pretty suspect


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

I've got very fond of Freecad.You can't beat the price and it has a huge range of capabilities,including a CAM module for my home made CNC router.Only drawback is not being particularly easy to get used to.


----------

